# Live pics of yourself



## violent mouth (Dec 14, 2011)

I will start

























my old band


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## chronocide (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Joelan (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## musikizlife (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## xfilth (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm gonna spam this thread with different guitars:

DC747:




RG2570:




RGA321F and RG1570




FR1620 BK




EC-1000




FR1620 RDO (+EMT shirt!)




C-1 Classic (panties!!)


----------



## Loomer (Dec 15, 2011)

From a tiny rehearsal space show. Looks more like a cult ritual of some sort:


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 15, 2011)

Loomers pic wins.
/thread


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 18, 2011)

xfilth said:


> I'm gonna spam this thread with different guitars:
> 
> C-1 Classic (panties!!)




So what's the explanation about the panties? Make a new fan that night?


----------



## xfilth (Dec 19, 2011)

drgordonfreeman said:


> So what's the explanation about the panties? Make a new fan that night?


----------



## gifenrich (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are some photos, i'm the dude with the bc rich.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry about the fucking huge watermark:




mah nose looks huuuge xD








brootz face lulz


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Jan 6, 2012)

That was our first headliner, we dressed as droogs from A Clockwork Orange


----------



## svarta blixten (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a picture of me with Shadows Past on some stage=)






And a picture from a small club-gig here in Stockholm with Shadows Past again . Kinda gayish pose, i know


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jan 20, 2012)

SwampAshSpecial said:


> sorry about the fucking huge watermark:




HOLY SHIT, It's Severus Snape!!
haha, 
joking man,

You look tall.

Hogwarts Skwisgaar Skrigelf!
=D


----------



## McBonez (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2012)

Basement show. Excuse the blurry pictures... and the not-metal (rock) music.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 26, 2012)

Picture sucks.





In between beards with my old PRS. I miss it.


----------



## Quitty (Jan 26, 2012)

And that, my colleagues, is a bra on the headstock of my RG1527.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Jan 31, 2012)

Necramoth live and Fucking loud


----------



## youshy (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd call it 'quick guide for dummies: how to fly'


----------



## simulclass83 (Jan 31, 2012)

youshy said:


> I'd call it 'quick guide for dummies: how to fly'


That's a sick picture!


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 31, 2012)

edit: isn't this thread a bit redundant given the sticky at the top of the page?


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 31, 2012)

The bald one:


----------



## deathsguitarist (Feb 1, 2012)




----------

